# trish2222 has forced me to post this picture



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

It's a log cabin baby blanket. Made wearing handbraces. Posted before, but trish keeps mithering me .....

Son number two has snapped it up for a friend. I let him, because his (male ) friend did something very foolish one night, and is standing up to take responsibility, but is feeling rather sidelined by mum-to-be. Hence the blanket is a gift for the father-to-be. Little girl due soon. 

Now will you leave me alone trish? :lol:


----------



## Bobglory (Jul 30, 2012)

That is beautiful. I love it. Is there a pattern available?

Gigi


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lostie I can see why Trish has been hassling you- it is lovely and very practical!


----------



## Bebekka (Jun 4, 2011)

Good, Trish! It's beautiful and I'm glad you posted it, Lostie.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Ohhh, it's beautiful. So crisp and neat. Nice colors - great job!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my, it is beautiful.

You did such a great job.

Thank you for sharing with us.

sandyj1942


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## nmclaire (Mar 15, 2013)

Very pretty. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

It's really beautiful and deserves to be admired ! I love the colours you used ! &#128522;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

It's truly gorgeous, perfect for a little girl. (I'm glad I watch Coronation Street so I know what mithering means  )


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Beautiful! I did one last year but yours is delightfully different. Thanks, trish, for "making" her post this one. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I never would of thought of those colors. It is beautiful. It is a show piece.

SEA


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ooooh I'm glad you were forced to post the pic. It's the nicest, prettiest, most beautifully knitted log cabin blanket I have ever seen.

Just today I have been looking at crochet log cabin blankets, but I don't think I'll bother now I've seen yours.


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm so glad your friend forced the issue - it's lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Great Job, Love it,


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

so glad Trish 2222 forced you to post. It is lovely


----------



## Jewelrags (Jan 22, 2015)

Very pretty! So glad you shared!


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

This is so pretty. What kind of yarn did you use? I like the way it shows your pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shirlck (May 15, 2013)

This is so pretty. What kind of yarn did you use? I like the way it shows your pattern. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GreenLady (Aug 1, 2015)

good job trish! lol Great Job Lostie! those are lovely colors and very crisp, can only repeat the previous praises


----------



## bostonbean2 (Mar 3, 2014)

Missed it the first time so I am glad you posted it again. Beautiful colors and knitting lostie.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Sorry chaps, I should have posted the pattern, which I bought - otherwise I wouldn't have been able to place the colours. The pattern is worth every penny, and I'm sure I'll be doing lots of colourways.

I used Deramores acrylic DK ( not the baby version) which comes in lots of colours. Got it on offer. It washes and tumbles well (very necessary after being clenched in my teeth). Although Deramore's calls the yarn DK, it's actually a little thicker. I used 4mm needles to get a good "squish"

Edited to take out link - it seems I may have shared the pattern I bought. Please pay for it if you like it. It's on ravelry and called "Borders Log Cabin Blanket"


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Beautiful blanket! Such lovely stitching.
I'm glad you shared


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

well done!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

It looks great.


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I totally agree with all of the above-it is lovely.N


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

At last!! I didn't 'force' you :lol: It was more gentle encouragement and I wasn't the only one. You're making me look like some sort of harridan.....oh, wait, if the shoe fits... :lol: Ok, I demanded again!!

I'm glad you did it because as you already know - I love it! Now more people will see it so stop hiding your wee light under a big bushel :wink:


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

That is so beautiful!!
The color combination is just amazing!
Love it


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

For the limited yardage of thread/yarn:
http://knittingsuna.blogspot.com/2011/04/mitered-square-blanket-pattern.html

This one has a PDF on the web page: http://www.illusionknitting.woollythoughts.com/mitres1.html

And, yes, these are patterns I'm considering for my reduction of stash!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> At last!! I didn't 'force' you :lol: It was more gentle encouragement and I wasn't the only one. You're making me look like some sort of harridan.....oh, wait, if the shoe fits... :lol: Ok, I demanded again!!
> 
> I'm glad you did it because as you already know - I love it! Now more people will see it so stop hiding your wee light under a big bushel :wink:


och away   :-D


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> och away   :-D


 :wink:


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely work and nice pattern.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

Glad your friend was " mithering" you. It is darling.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Very pretty. I love the story behind it too.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Very nice! The colors are perfect!


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

It's beautiful. The white borders really make the other colours stand out. Well done and thanks for posting it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, I am glad you posted; it's gorgeous.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## fairfaxgirl (Dec 26, 2012)

Beautifully made--have not seen finer! Well done!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Love the blanket and the colors!


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

This is a beautiful blanket and you did a great job on it so glad your friend talked you into sharing this lovely sight with us...Love those colors too...


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Love it you did a beautiful job love your work


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great colors... very lovely looking blanket.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Fantastic! Such fresh color combo. Thanks for sharing. Your work is perfect.


----------



## KJKnitCro (Aug 15, 2013)

Lovely blanket. Glad you posted it, even though Trish had to pester you a bit. Inspiring for us!!


----------



## Ghijsmom (Sep 10, 2013)

That's a beautiful blanket. I really love the colours!


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, I like that. Love those color combinations.


----------



## JanieSue (Nov 30, 2011)

It is beautiful, I love the colors. You have a very good eye for color placement.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

trish2222 said:


> At last!! I didn't 'force' you :lol: It was more gentle encouragement and I wasn't the only one. You're making me look like some sort of harridan.....oh, wait, if the shoe fits... :lol: Ok, I demanded again!!
> 
> I'm glad you did it because as you already know - I love it! Now more people will see it so stop hiding your wee light under a big bushel :wink:


Good on ya, Trish! If it was posted before I certainly missed it- forget now how I spotted it this time- my forays onto the general forum are very hap-hazard. I will PM, you!


----------



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Firstly - it is just beautifully worked, despite the problem you have had with your hands.
Secondly - the colours you have selected really to very well together.
Thirdly - I agree with Trish - you are being far too humble - allow all of us KPers to appreciate your work....
Lucky recipient - a very practical article....


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

Beautiful! I'm not surprised it's been snapped up!


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

It's stunning, Lostie! I'm glad it's going to a good home.


----------



## elbev (Aug 25, 2011)

lovely work and glad your sons friend is standing up to his responsibilities. I hope things work out for him and his new daughter. Children can get by without fathers but things are so much better for them with a good dad. He already is starting out as a good dad!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Wow.......it is beautiful. Thank you for posting your afghan. The colors are outstanding and your work looks perfect.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

Great blanket and well done to trish for persueding you to show it to us.


----------



## Madjesty (Jul 26, 2012)

Very pretty, must have been tough with the hand braces, good job.


----------



## LizR (Jan 17, 2015)

Lostie said:


> It's a log cabin baby blanket. Made wearing handbraces. Posted before, but trish keeps mithering me .....
> 
> Son number two has snapped it up for a friend. I let him, because his (male ) friend did something very foolish one night, and is standing up to take responsibility, but is feeling rather sidelined by mum-to-be. Hence the blanket is a gift for the father-to-be. Little girl due soon.
> 
> Now will you leave me alone trish? :lol:


Great colors and beautifully knitted. I see you have used the same 4 in each round plus the white borders. Wish I had thought of borders in the one I have been making for 1 1/2 years. It actually just sits around most of the time wishing i would pick it up more often and get it finished.


----------



## Islander (Aug 25, 2014)

ummmm... that's nice! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

So pretty!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work.. :thumbup:


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> It's a log cabin baby blanket. Made wearing handbraces. Posted before, but trish keeps mithering me .....
> 
> Son number two has snapped it up for a friend. I let him, because his (male ) friend did something very foolish one night, and is standing up to take responsibility, but is feeling rather sidelined by mum-to-be. Hence the blanket is a gift for the father-to-be. Little girl due soon.
> 
> Now will you leave me alone trish? :lol:


Haha, Good for you Trish, she needed that push.
Now Sarah, that is one gorgeous blanket. I love the colours you've chosen too. Clever girl by knitting with those awful braces stiffening your wrists. I hope they are giving you a little relief from the pain. Agape love to you Sweetie. xxx


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> It's a log cabin baby blanket. Made wearing handbraces. Posted before, but trish keeps mithering me .....
> 
> Whoops! double post. x


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Love those colors and the pattern. Your knitting is enviable.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

She was right to bug you! It is beautiful!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Very lovely! Great job on it, and I love the colors!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Oh that is beautiful and the colors certainly compliment each other.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful blanket,fabulous work and colours. :thumbup:


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Very pretty and the colors all blend in so nicely&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Madelyn (Aug 16, 2014)

Beautiful work!


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Beautiful blanket ! Love the color.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128149;&#128149;


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Beautiful.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## craftmum (Apr 26, 2015)

Lovely work. Another one to go on my to do list.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

It's so attractive looking ..I love your choice of colors..


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's lovely, I love your colour choice.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

Ilove that pattern. Glad baby will have parentS. Good goal


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very pretty blanket


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is a beautiful blanket! You did a very nice job of it!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Pretty!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful.. So glad you posted it...


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Sorry double post


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Pretty design and work is very nice.


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Very beautiful!!


----------



## LadyBug 2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

beautifully done--nice colors


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

That is a beautiful Log Cabin Baby Blanket, and I love the colors.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful - love your color choices.


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

Beautiful color choice.


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

WOW! Lovely!


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> Beautiful - love your color choices.


I love your persian dreams colour choices much more :thumbup:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Well done!!


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

what a beauty!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Excellent job! Your stitches are beautiful! The colors are a great choice.


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

So beautiful and crisp looking!


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Very nice! Love the colors! The young man should be very happy & so should the mom-to-be.


----------



## maryanneg (Mar 9, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful - fabulous work, gorgeous colors!


----------



## Lee Carlson (May 15, 2013)

Think the recipient will really love this gorgeous blanket.


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Really pretty. Love the colors!


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Beautiful afghan, love the colors!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Gorgeous...you are a fine knitter!


----------



## hobbie (Oct 26, 2011)

Really lovely. Well done.


----------



## ginalola (Mar 31, 2011)

Great blanket. Love the color combination


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

that is very pretty


----------



## tambirrer58 (Jan 17, 2012)

I really love the white with the colors. That is what makes the colors pop! Original pattern has green skinny borders. Great job!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

:thumbup: lookin' good!


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Very pretty!


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Thank you, Trish, for insisting Lostie post it...I would hate to have missed seeing such a beautiful piece!


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

lovely


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Beautiful! Great colors and great work!!!


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I knew this one would fly, Lostie :thumbup:


----------



## Holly T. (Jan 28, 2015)

Beautiful log cabin afghan.


----------



## KellyK (Aug 8, 2015)

Oh my goodness! Thank you SO much, ladies, for your pattern praises! And, thank you Lostie, for your sweet note and for directing me here! It's not often that I get to read such lovely followup when someone purchases one of my patterns.

Finally, THANK YOU for purchasing my pattern, Lostie and the 7 knitters who followed her. What a fantastic surprise in my email inbox when I woke up this morning!

I used to manage a yarn shop and picking the colors was my favorite bit. I would lay out hanks of yarn in the pattern and move them around and enter the colors into the blanks on the pattern's color chart for my customers. SO FUN! Lostie, you did a GREAT job with color choice and placement on this one!

Honestly, this thread made my day!

I'll see if I can post a few that I have made...


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Yayyyy KellyK :thumbup:


----------



## KellyK (Aug 8, 2015)

Here's one I made by messing with the color placement and adding an icord border:


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Wonderful and love the colors!


----------



## misellen (Mar 8, 2013)

I loved this blanket the first time I saw it and I still love it now.

Lostie you knit circles around many of us, even with your hands in braces. I yam so jellus.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

I really like this blanket, thanks for posting it. I am wondering how do you kit the different rows and sideways? YasminaB


----------



## KellyK (Aug 8, 2015)

YasminaB said:


> I really like this blanket, thanks for posting it. I am wondering how do you kit the different rows and sideways? YasminaB


Hi Yasmina! Log Cabin is a technique that knitters and crocheters adapted from quilters. It involves turning your work and picking up sits down the next side. It's a lot of fun because each section gives you a sense of accomplishment!


----------



## heatherb (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes it is lovely xx


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

I can see why. It is beautifully done. Very nice job.


----------



## Beila Charna (Apr 28, 2012)

YasminaB said:


> I really like this blanket, thanks for posting it. I am wondering how do you kit the different rows and sideways? YasminaB


Here is a very good explanation:


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Ummm, so why did you have to be pushed to posting it? Its beautiful you should be proud to show it off.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Lovely blanket Lostie xx (teeth and brace method ?)


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Lovely blanket Lostie xx (teeth and brace method ?)


Teeth and brace knitting :lol:


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

I love the colour combinations, very nice and beautifully done


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

oops already posted


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Beautiful :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I love the colours you've chosen. TO help your hands while knitting have tried cubic knitting needles. My OT recommended them and they're the best thing I've bought. I also always use circular needles. My hands are so much better knitting.


----------



## YasminaB (Dec 14, 2011)

thank you. YasminaB


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Very pretty and you are very generous hearted.


----------



## soamaryllis (Jun 5, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lostie I can see why Trish has been hassling you- it is lovely and very practical!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Great blanket.


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

A lovely blanket and jesture to him as well.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

auntycarol said:


> I love the colours you've chosen. TO help your hands while knitting have tried cubic knitting needles. My OT recommended them and they're the best thing I've bought. I also always use circular needles. My hands are so much better knitting.


That's interesting, because I bought some cubics well before my hands troubled me, and did appreciate how comfortable they are. As for circulars, I seem to use them for everything now. The cords take the weight of the work nicely. My OT knows nothing about knitting apart from it being important to me - hence the specially moulded to shape braces, which mean that I can carry on. Thank you, that's just made me realise I should give her a little knitted something by way of showing my appreciation.


----------



## oge designs (Aug 14, 2012)

Really like these colours, looks so bright and fresh, beautiful work


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

misellen said:


> I loved this blanket the first time I saw it and I still love it now.
> 
> Lostie you knit circles around many of us, even with your hands in braces. I yam so jellus.


Shhhh .....I'm calculating yardage needed to knit a circle around KP :lol:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Shhhh .....I'm calculating yardage needed to knit a circle around KP :lol:


Knead sum halp? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thats ok Lostie as long as we can be in that circle xx


----------



## judypfennemore (Feb 28, 2015)

trish2222 said:


> At last!! I didn't 'force' you :lol: It was more gentle encouragement and I wasn't the only one. You're making me look like some sort of harridan.....oh, wait, if the shoe fits... :lol: Ok, I demanded again!!
> 
> I'm glad you did it because as you already know - I love it! Now more people will see it so stop hiding your wee light under a big bushel :wink:


Well done on the gentle shove!! I didn't see the first post and it really is sublime - thanks for giving us another post lostie


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Knead sum halp? :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


Yoo doo math kaixxie :XD:


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

omahelen said:


> Thats ok Lostie as long as we can be in that circle xx


Of course you may :thumbup: It will be quite a collective stashbuster I think xxxx


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Love it! Thanks Trish2222 for forcing Lostie to post the picture. The blanket is gorgeous.


----------



## subtlewitch (Sep 30, 2012)

It's lovely!


----------



## chris kelly (Nov 9, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Shhhh .....I'm calculating yardage needed to knit a circle around KP :lol:


Group hug time!!!!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love the colors! Beautifully done.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

Good for you Trish for making her share, it is gorgeous, what a great job.


----------



## Kiwiflynn (Aug 6, 2013)

Beautifully done!


----------



## mommysparkles56 (Dec 15, 2011)

This is a very lovely blanket, lucky baby and good wishes for dad-to-be!


----------



## scottie55 (Jul 5, 2014)

stunning x


----------



## crafthouse70 (Feb 1, 2014)

COULD YOU PLEASE SHARE LOG BLANKET PATTERN


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

crafthouse70 said:


> COULD YOU PLEASE SHARE LOG BLANKET PATTERN


You can find it here http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/borders-log-cabin-blanket


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

Wow, that's beautiful!


----------



## NJQuiet1 (Feb 15, 2013)

Beautiful...love the color palette you chose.


----------



## ruthhomer (Jan 27, 2013)

Gorgeous, love the colors. All with hands in braces. WOW


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

that is really beautiful- love the colors you chose :thumbup:


----------



## purplelady (Aug 23, 2012)

I like the colors a lot and the white strips make it striking,,


nmclaire said:


> Very pretty. The colors are gorgeous.


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very beautiful, so glad you posted a picture of the afghan thank you.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is a gorgeous blanket!


----------



## elenus (Mar 28, 2014)

lovely


----------



## JRL (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice colors and I like the white inbetween the colors. Thanks for showing us.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Lostie said:


> It's a log cabin baby blanket. Made wearing handbraces. Posted before, but trish keeps mithering me .....
> 
> Son number two has snapped it up for a friend. I let him, because his (male ) friend did something very foolish one night, and is standing up to take responsibility, but is feeling rather sidelined by mum-to-be. Hence the blanket is a gift for the father-to-be. Little girl due soon.
> 
> Now will you leave me alone trish? :lol:


That is so nice well done.


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

Mithering, there's a great word, you from Yorkshire by any chance? Lovely blanket by the way?


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kairon said:


> Mithering, there's a great word, you from Yorkshire by any chance? Lovely blanket by the way?


Yes, I'm in Leeds :thumbup: I don't know for sure how far "mither" is used or known though. Inishowen had come across it from "Coronation Street" (definitely not Yorkshire) and given the number of Corrie fans, I'm sure the word is well known.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Yes, I'm in Leeds :thumbup: I don't know for sure how far "mither" is used or known though. Inishowen had come across it from "Coronation Street" (definitely not Yorkshire) and given the number of Corrie fans, I'm sure the word is well known.


I had a pal from Stoke who said 'mithering'


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

trish2222 said:


> I had a pal from Stoke who said 'mithering'


Glennie is in hiding, but she says it too :thumbup:


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

Ooh Leeds, I'm just down the road in huddersfield.


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

kairon said:


> Ooh Leeds, I'm just down the road in huddersfield.


I'll give you a wave :thumbup: One of my brothers once lived at the top of Scape Goat Hill (sp) My hill is not quite so high :-D


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Lostie said:


> Glennie is in hiding, but she says it too :thumbup:


The things she says sometimes, it's no wonder she's in hiding :lol:


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Used to live in Warrington and we used mithering all the time.


----------



## kairon (Apr 18, 2011)

It must be northern


----------



## Miri (Dec 17, 2011)

It is beautiful!


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

Cool blanket. Love the colors.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Lovely work.


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

inishowen said:


> It's truly gorgeous, perfect for a little girl. (I'm glad I watch Coronation Street so I know what mithering means  )


Well, wouldja share with others what it means? Also, what is Coronoation Street? (I'm seriously out of the loop here, huh?)


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

Beautiful....


----------



## Lostie (May 2, 2013)

Knitry said:


> Well, wouldja share with others what it means? Also, what is Coronoation Street? (I'm seriously out of the loop here, huh?)


Mithering means nagging or fussing. Coronation Street - usually known as "Corrie" is a very long running soap opera set around Manchester. I'm not sure how long it has been going, but it must be over 50 years.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------

